
Show HN: Add Integrations to Your SaaS Product, Quickly - deobrats
https://pathfix.com/
======
sameerav
Creator here. As a developer of several other saas solutions, I realized that
the least creative and time-consuming work was building integration
connections to service providers. Building an OAuth 2.0 framework and
configuring + maintaining servers to manage tokens for multiple providers was
a hassle. I knew there was a better way to do this.

So, I built Pathfix. I wanted to take away the pain of managing OAuth servers
and tokens with an easy to use solution that allows you to offer integrations
to your customers, in minutes.

Happy to answer any questions.

